# Subs Needed in Mid Michigan Genesee County area



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

We are looking for a few sub contractors with pickups or dumps to service accounts in the Davison and Grand Blanc areas. Plowing only. no shoveling or salting

Give me a call or email me if interested. [email protected] or 810-695-SNOW


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I would have never thought, you would hire subs!


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Lawns & More;354465 said:


> I would have never thought, you would hire subs!


Why would you think that?

We use 12-15 subs per winter season. This last snowfall we had, I had a couple guys that really dropped the ball and I need to replace them.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

GrandScapes;354538 said:


> Why would you think that?
> 
> We use 12-15 subs per winter season. This last snowfall we had, I had a couple guys that really dropped the ball and I need to replace them.


I figured because they wouldn't match your Fleet. LOL

I worked with Bob Klaty from 2000-2002, He use to tell me storys about a high school kid pushing his mower.
Bob is an awesome Guy and extremely proud Father.
Tell him Scott Barritt says Hello!

Sorry to hear about the dropped ball, I had it happen to me last summer.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Lawns & More;355014 said:


> I figured because they wouldn't match your Fleet. LOL
> 
> I worked with Bob Klaty from 2000-2002, He use to tell me storys about a high school kid pushing his mower.
> Bob is an awesome Guy and extremely proud Father.
> ...


LOL small world. Yeah we started using subs a few years ago as the rtes got a little harder then our fleet could handle. We currently have 23 trucks in our personal fleet on top of the subs that we use. How did you know Robb? I have been with the company since 01 so I probably would remember you if I seen ya. Talk to ya soon.


----------

